# New muzzleloading club in Spain



## 100grains (Feb 16, 2012)

Dear friends,
If you have plans to visit Spain in the future, you have a club in Muzzleloading accuracy and clay pigeon shooting in Madrid City, in order to share our activities during your stay.

www.100grains.com

Thanks in advance and you shall be welcome!!


----------

